# How long does a Cervical Dilatation last?



## jonut

Hi Ladies

Wow now I'm typing seems like I was only last on here yesterday.

So after second failed ICSI our Consultant decided to do a Hysteroscopy and Cervical Dilatation - always thought it was dialation but ?? 

Hysteroscopy was to check the position of my fibroids but I'm told they are not obstructing my womb cavity. Anyone have an idea as to when u can start exercising after this?

Cervical Dilatation was needed as 1st ET wasnt that easy and 2nd they marked 'v v v v difficult' so really had no chance of that one working.

My question is how long does the CD last? I had it done nearly 2 weeks ago, had AF since and am wondering if they will go for September down regging or October? DH and I have booked a holiday in October not that it matters but just asking as not sure to ask if we can start October or will it have closed up?!! 
Also am missing doing my workouts, never though i'd say that - am I allowed to exercise??

many thanks for reading, please post if you can help    

xx


----------



## tracyl247

Hi jonut

I don't have any advice on this unfortunately, hopefully someone will come along and answer your questions.  Could you contact you consultant and ask them? 

take care

Tracy


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hi there,

I had a cervical dialation in 2007 because of scar tissue from previous cone biopsy treatments for cell changes on my cervix.The Consultant told me there would be no need to repeat the procedure. I have had 5 treatments since with no troubles at transfer time. 

With regards exercising - I presume you mean after the hysteroscopy/dilation - I think I was told to just carry on as normal.

Hope this helps and wishing you lots of luck.

Little pigeon


----------



## jonut

Hi Ladies

Thanks so much for your replies!  

I've asked and they say they're not sure, but that I should be ok to start third cycle next month so fingers x there's a big hole still ha ha   

Wish you all the best
xxxx


----------

